
The End of Empathy - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/2019/04/15/712249664/the-end-of-empathy
======
monkeydreams
An important ingredient in empathy is having the emotional security to worry
about how others are. The author appears to have grown up during a period of
economic hope. The 90's and 00's were periods of huge economic anxiety.

